# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  YouTube thyen të gjitha rekordet

## YlliRiaN

*Recesioni nuk i ka goditur as për së afërmi shërbimet online të video materialeve, në këtë rast më të popullarizuarin nga të gjithë  YouTube. Gjatë muajit dhjetor, video materialet e paraqitura në këtë shërbim janë shikuar rreth dy miliardë herë.

Siç raportojnë analistët e kompanisë comScore, gjatë muajit dhjetor në shërbime të ndryshme për video online kanë qenë mbi 30 milionë përdorues dhe kanë shikuar gjithsej katër miliardë incizime.


Siç edhe është pritur, rekorder sipas shikueshmërisë është shërbimi YouTube i kompanisë Google në të cilin rreth 24 milionë përdorues kanë të publikuara incizime të cilat janë parë diç më shumë se dy miliardë herë.

Në vendin e dytë të shikueshmërisë në tregun e shërbime për video online, larg prej YouTube, janë gjetur disa prej video faqeve të transmetuesit BBC, të cilat kanë shënuar rreth shtatë milionë vizita unike. Përdoruesit e faqeve të BBC kanë shikuar video materialet rreth 60 milionë herë.

Në vendin e tretë janë gjetur faqet e Microsoft, derisa në të katërtin shërbimi megavideo.com.*

----------

